# Karpfenzelt



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich habe mal ne Frage kann ich den Zelt als Karpfenzelt nehmen und da Liegen rein tun ?

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_26476.htm


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Hi,
Ja , kannste als karpfenzelt nehmen , aber auch als Rotaugenzelt oder als Zanderzelt , überall da wo du Zelte mit Boden aufstellen darfst.
Da passen auch Liegen rein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Ach Udo,

das ist doch kein richtiges Karpfenzelt, dafür kostet das Runde 200€ zu wenig:vik:.

Aber Spaß beiseite. Das Zelt hat einen festen Boden und wird an den meisten Gewässern nicht gerne gesehen. 

Ich würde mich lieber nach nem Schirm mit Überwurf umschauen, gibts günstig und für 1-2 Nächte klappt dass super. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch noch die Zelte von WiWA-fishing empfehlen. Sind gut verarbeitet. leicht aufzubauen und meiner Meinung nach noch recht günstig.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Kannst du mal bitte ein beispiel machen ?


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

wenn du den boden raus schneidest dann ginge das wohl. nur ob du da schnell rauskommst bei einen biß keine ahnung was du an geld ausgeben könntest. aber etwas mehr ist oft die bessere wahl.


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

je nachdem, wie du das zelt einsätzen möchtest, könnte es unter umständen ein wenig zu "leicht" sein.
bei 2000er wassersäule ist der stoff dann doch recht dünn und die nähte lassen teils zu wünschen übrig.
bei witterungsverhältnissen die ungemütlich werden könnten (kälte, eine woche regen usw), sehnst du dich EVENTUELL nach etwas besserem.

für 5 nächte im jahr draußen, sollte es allerdings zureichen


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

guckmal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-CARP-DOME-ZE...330666286?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item588d79692e

oderhttp://cgi.ebay.de/XXL-BROLLY-SCHIRMZELT-BIVVY-ANGELZELT-ZELT-TOP-ANGEBOT-/110567595851?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item19be579f4b

das sind schon brauchbare zelte zum angeln


----------



## minne6 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Wenn du auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Karpfenzelt bist, dann schau dir wie schon erwähnt wurde, Schirmzelte an. Diese "Brollys" sind in der Regel recht günstig und vielseitig einsetzbar. 

Dies hatte ich mal und war recht zufrieden damit : Wiwa Brolly


Soll es aber eher ein Karpfenzelt ohne Boden sein, dann käme dieses hier noch in Frage. The Dome FS 2

Das sind mit unter die günstigsten Karpfenzelte die du bekommen wirst und dennoch eine akzeptabele Qualität aufweisen.

Mit günstigeren Sachen oder normalen Zelten wirst du auf dauer keine große Freude haben, da es oft Verboten ist, ein normales Zelt irgendwo in der Pampa aufzubauen und diese nicht ideal sind um eine Liege drin aufzustellen.


----------



## riecken (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Habe auch das Brolly von Wiwa ! echt tip top.
Und das Mücken netzt ist echt cool wenn man weiß das kein regen kommt


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Das WIWA ist nicht schlecht aber der Abstand zwischen Liege und dem Schirminneren,bzw. öffner ist etwas gering oder? 


|wavey:


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Und was ist mit dem ? 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e-der-woche/salmo-ratz-fatz-zelt-1/detail.jsf


----------



## NickAdams (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Bei Billigzelten dieser Machart sind meistens die Nähte nicht dicht und du musst noch einmal 6 bis 7 Euro in eine Dose Nahtdichter investieren (+ Arbeitszeit). Außerdem sind an vielen Gewässern nur grüne oder camouflage-farbene Zelte erlaubt, oft nur ohne Boden. Schau' dich noch etwas um, dann wirst du etwas passendes finden.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Ehm oder den ? 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=45872

ich  habe nachgefragt mann kann mit allen Zelten zelten igal ob boden oder ohne farbe auch igal


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



> ich habe nachgefragt mann kann mit allen Zelten zelten igal ob boden oder ohne farbe auch igal



So eine Regelung gibt es bei uns auch nicht ! Ich kenne es so wie Lupus meinte. Aber ich meine was willst du den von diesem Zelt ? Ich finde das nicht gerade erotisch  
Außerdem gibt es viele gute Karpfenzelte für wenig Geld. Spar einfach mal ein wenig mehr oder frage deine Eltern ob du ein bisschen mehr bekommen könntest. Du kannst das Geld den dann ja im nächsten Monat wieder geben. 

P.S.: Rechtschreibung ? Hier solltest du darauf mal achten, ansonsten wird dir keiner mehr Hilfe geben bzw geben können, da er es nicht lesen kann !


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

okay
danke


----------



## 911 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



omnimc schrieb:


> wenn du den boden raus schneidest dann ginge das wohl. nur ob du da schnell rauskommst bei einen biß keine ahnung was du an geld ausgeben könntest. aber etwas mehr ist oft die bessere wahl.



kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso er den boden rausschneiden soll? wenn ein "zelt" keinen boden hat, dann ist es genauso ein "zelt". es ist ein allgemeiner irrglaube, dass es " ist, wenn man keinen boden drin hat. vielleicht sollten sich manche mal mit der rechtslage vertraut machen...
zum aldi zelt: normalerweise steht in solchen zelten nach regentagen das wasser drin (hauptächlich wegen den undichten nähten und der zu geringen wassersäule des Zeltbodens)


----------



## minne6 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



911 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten sich manche mal mit der rechtslage vertraut machen...



Warum denn gleich wieder so.....??

Was die Rechtslage sagt ist doch völlig egal, solange der Verein bzw. die Gewässerordnung es zulässt. Wenn drin steht, dass das errichten von Camps verboten ist, dann sind auch oft Liegen und "Wetterschutzzelte" verboten. Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, das bei uns in der Region die leute mit den "normalen" Zelten gebeten werden, diese Abzubauen, da der Rasen dadruch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und evtl. der Anblick der oft grünen Idylle durch ein grell leuchtendes Discounter-Zelt gestört wird. Schließlich muss jeder selber wissen, was er sich am Wasser aufbauen möchte. Allerdings gehört meiner Meinung nach ein richtiges Karpfenzelt ohne Boden zum richtigem Karpfenangler dazu. Es muss ja nicht teuer sein...

Bevor jetzt wieder leute kommen und meckern ! Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und muss von niemanden geteilt werden.|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



911 schrieb:


> zum aldi zelt: normalerweise steht in solchen zelten nach regentagen das wasser drin (hauptächlich wegen den undichten nähten und der zu geringen wassersäule des Zeltbodens)



Hi,
aber auch nur "normal"
In der Regel nicht.
Hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz werden von einigen Saisoncampern die Aldizelte als Beistellzelt für die Kinder genutzt.
Halten meist 2-3 Saisons , sind immerhin über 20 Monate im Regen , Sturm und Sonne.
Gruß Udo
ps. ob ich solch ein Zelt allerdings zum Karpfenangeln nutzen würde lassen wir mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Luku (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> aber auch nur "normal"
> In der Regel nicht.
> Hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz werden von einigen Saisoncampern die Aldizelte als Beistellzelt für die Kinder genutzt.
> ...



dem schliesse ich mich fast an.

im grunde kann man sagen...je höher die angabe der wassersäule desto besser. 
man will ja keinen nassen schlafsack bekommen...
ansonsten...nen aldi zelt wird sicherlich kein orkan aushalten...aber wer angelt dann auch schon?


aus eigen interesse eine frage (hab das zelt auch ins auge gefasst.....http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door)
beim wiwa zelt macht mich die 10mWS etwas stutzig...im verbund mit den preis. ist doch nicht die bodenplane mit gemeint oder? 
gibt viele mit 6oz gewebe welche aber nur 5mWS aushalten.

hat das teil mal wer im sturm getestet?


----------



## minne6 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Also der Wiwa Brolly ist wirklich klasse für den Preis. Es ist absolut Wasserdicht. Auch bei mehreren Tage regen hält es dicht. Einen kleinen Sturm hält es auch aus! Gerade die Sturmstangen mit Gewinde zum in den Boden drehen sind klasse. Ich habe schon ein Brolly von Trakker gesehen und das war bei weitem nicht so gut und standfest wie das von wiwa.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Sorry dass ich hier jetzt einfach meine Frage stelle, aber vielleicht hilft sie ja auch dem Themenstarter und ich wollte nicht extra ein Thema beginnen:
Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Schirm mit Überwurf odersowas der groß genug ist um eine Liege drunter zu stellen.
Der auch bei Ansitzen bis zu 4 Tagen noch Wind und Wetter stand hält.
Sollte möglichst billig, aber trotzdem gute Qualität sein.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Seedy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich hier jetzt einfach meine Frage stelle, aber vielleicht hilft sie ja auch dem Themenstarter und ich wollte nicht extra ein Thema beginnen:
> Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Schirm mit Überwurf odersowas der groß genug ist um eine Liege drunter zu stellen.
> Der auch bei Ansitzen bis zu 4 Tagen noch Wind und Wetter stand hält.
> Sollte möglichst billig, aber trotzdem gute Qualität sein.
> Vielen Dank im voraus.



Es wurde doch eine Seite vorher grade ein Brolly gepostet, der gute Bewertungen von den Besitzern bekommen hat.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Nein, ich habe da eher an einen stabilen und praktischen Schirm gedacht mit Skin, nicht gleich so ein möchtegern Zelt.
Sowas muss es doch auch geben! ;+


----------



## Seedy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe da eher an einen stabilen und praktischen Schirm gedacht mit Skin, nicht gleich so ein möchtegern Zelt.
> Sowas muss es doch auch geben! ;+



Mit ner Schirmstange in der Mitte lässt sich halt sehr schlecht eine Liege rein stellen.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Das stimmt aber es gibt ja auch Schirme die sich im Kopfteil knicken lassen.
Ich hoffe mal ihr wisst was ich meine.
Sowas habe ich mir eigentlich vorgestellt|rolleyes


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

@Anglerfreund@sw

Meinst du sowas: 

>>>klick<<<

>>>klick<<<

>>>klick<<<

Tl.


----------



## Seedy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Ich seh darin keinen Vorteil gegenüber einem Shelter mit Überwurf.


----------



## Luku (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



minne6 schrieb:


> Also der Wiwa Brolly ist wirklich klasse für den Preis. Es ist absolut Wasserdicht. Auch bei mehreren Tage regen hält es dicht. Einen kleinen Sturm hält es auch aus! Gerade die Sturmstangen mit Gewinde zum in den Boden drehen sind klasse. Ich habe schon ein Brolly von Trakker gesehen und das war bei weitem nicht so gut und standfest wie das von wiwa.



so hab das teil...

6oz gewebe hab ich mir dicker vorgestellt....

wie baut man das dingen auf? gibts nen trick? i brech mir die arme dabei. |supergri

alter schwede....|evil:


----------



## marin (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Zelt?

 YARIS SPORTS - TREND SPACE Dome MK II  2 Mann Zelt


----------

